# Craftsman drill sharpening Jig



## Moper361 (Jan 15, 2018)

Anyone have any good or bad reports on craftsman drill sharpening Jig ?

I have read some good and bad reviews on both drill doctor and craftsman .I have watched a few youtube vids and appears the craftsman seems to produce a better job of shapening a bit .

I know mounting a jig to grind on the side of a wheel is not correct but im thinking of mounting a craftsman on my gri ding stand to grind on a a flate emery wheel instead of stone .see pic below of grinding stand and wheel i want to mount it on .

I only plan to sharpen upto 13mm 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Any thoughts on said subject appreciated


----------



## neshkoro (Jan 15, 2018)

Moper361 said:


> Anyone have any good or bad reports on craftsman drill sharpening Jig ?
> 
> I have read some good and bad reviews on both drill doctor and craftsman .I have watched a few youtube vids and appears the craftsman seems to produce a better job of shapening a bit .
> 
> ...



In my opinion the Drill Doctor sucks. I have over 50 years of experience and can do a better job sharpening a drill bit by hand. Don't know anything about the Craftsman. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moper361 (Jan 15, 2018)

neshkoro said:


> In my opinion the Drill Doctor sucks. I have over 50 years of experience and can do a better job sharpening a drill bit by hand. Don't know anything about the Craftsman.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes from what I can see Neshkoro the drill doctor does not seem to good and sucks but so do my eyes I'm at a stage were I have a bit of trouble looking at finer things with my eyes ,So hence me looking for a bit of an aid when it comes to sharpening drills I only wish I had the same eye sight I had twenty years ago.
In all fairness tho maybe the drill doctor is fine for some people and maybe the latest version is a better product than the ones I've checked out on YouTube .However from what I saw the jig set up properly seems to do a better Job


----------



## papa-roe (Jan 15, 2018)

I have watched a few videos on the Drill Doctor and the Craftsman in the last few days. Halligan 142 did a comparison and the Craftsman was great. Eric The Car guy did a review of the drill doctor 500 (mid range model) and had great results after a learning curve. MSC has a clone of the Craftsman for $20 (USD). Chucke2009 did a review of his drill doctor 750 and again he loves his after a learning curve. He had an older model drill doctor that he tossed but he gave it another chance and he seems happy.


----------



## projectnut (Jan 15, 2018)

I have no experience with the Craftsman model, but I have had a Drill Doctor 750 Classic since they came out over 25 years ago.  It worked fine for the first 1,000 or so drill bits, but it takes some real finesse to do a goo job on the smaller sizes these days.  I bought it back in the early 1990's when I was doing quite a bit of commercial work.  At that time I was sharpening 50 or so bits per month.

I was originally doing them by hand, but it became so time consuming it cut into the time I needed to be making parts.  Later I started sending them out, but being a small shop I was always at the bottom of the list.  Sometimes it took several weeks to get a batch back.  Then I bought a surplus Black Diamond sharpener from the place I worked.  It was a great machine, but unfortunately someone else liked it more than I did.  It was stolen only a few months after I purchased it.

Rather than going back to fiddling around hand sharpening the bits I purchased a Drill Doctor 750.  I knew it wasn't a high quality machine, but I needed something quickly.  As I said it worked fine for the first few years.  As time went on the plastic housings started to wear and warp.  After a while it was more time consuming to use the machine than it was to sharpen the bits by hand, so it went on the shelf.

Now that I'm retired and have a little more time I do use it on occasions.  It took me and Jethro ( of the Beverly Hillbillies fame) some time and complicated cyphering to figure out the wear pattern and hence the proper way to position the bit to get it sharpened accurately.  Through countless experiments and several sacrificial drill bits I have finally determined the proper methodology.

The proper sharpening procedure is as follows:

It can only be done during a full moon and after having consumed a minimum of 4 of adult beverages.  Then you have to bow to the machine while standing on one foot and rotate counter clockwise, slowly reciting the chant OH-WA-TAFOO- LIAM.  This has to be done a minimum of 6 times.  Each time reciting the chant faster and louder.  After the ceremonial introduction you have to insert the bit into the chuck, hold your tongue between the teeth on the left side of your mouth.  Then tighten the chuck.  Once the bit is firmly in the chuck you have to turn on the machine and  insert it in the grinding port.  As you rotate the chuck you have to simultaneously move your tongue from the left side of your mouth to the right.  After sharpening every 3rd bit you must repeat the entire introductory sequence, including the imbibing the proper number of adult beverages.

The maximum number of bits I have been able to run through the machine in one evening has been 6.  I couldn't tell whether or not they were sharp when I was finished, and quite frankly didn't care.  However I was told the next day by the fellow hobbyists I was training to use the machine it was an interesting and educational experience.


----------



## mcostello (Jan 15, 2018)

No problems with the DD. if clearance is the problem, just turn the drill bit slightly. Don't have which direction right here with Me. Any one interested I'll post answer when I get back from the shop.


----------



## Giles (Jan 15, 2018)

Moper361 said:


> Anyone have any good or bad reports on craftsman drill sharpening Jig ?
> 
> I have read some good and bad reviews on both drill doctor and craftsman .I have watched a few youtube vids and appears the craftsman seems to produce a better job of shapening a bit .
> 
> ...


Don't really know if this drill sharpening jig is what you are referring to but I have two and they work great.
Takes some experimenting but I modified on and can actually sharpen a 1/16 bit!
A few years ago, I received a DD as a gift. It was the model just below the most expensive model and I could never get it to sharpen correctly because of the "vein type collet After placing the bit inside chuck and tightening, I could move the drill out of parrell. To me, this was "mickey mouse" so I returned it.
I installed a 4 1/2" grinder disc  to my bench grinder and that is what I use.
Sad thing is--50 or so years ago, I could freehand sharpen a 1/8 drill bit without glasses or magnification..--


----------



## neshkoro (Jan 15, 2018)

Giles said:


> Moper361 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone have any good or bad reports on craftsman drill sharpening Jig ?
> ...



Sucks to get old eyes!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cactus Farmer (Jan 15, 2018)

projectnut said:


> Then I bought a surplus Black Diamond sharpener from the place I worked. It was a great machine, but unfortunately someone else liked it more than I did. It was stolen only a few months after I purchased it.



I stumbled onto a Black Diamond grinder that had been "Bubba" ed and I bought it anyway. You know, a "I can figure it out"! Well I failed and finally found the instructions. I was missing a goodly part of the necessary accessories. Then E-Bay came to my rescue and I bought two more with the extra pieces. I can now sharpen from #52 to 3/4" with ease and accuracy. And it splits points too!The stones are special order size and although they still make the extras , you better be well heeled as the prices are very high. As you are reading this on this forum, you can see how most of these strange pieces are made and any that you need are possible to make.  There are some of these wonderful machines that surface from time to time and you better be fast if it's not priced crazy high. As you can tell I think very highly of these machines. And yes, when I got the #52 sub-collet I sure thought it was a joke. So I found a #52 in the bit bin and ground the tip completely off and then used the machine. I then inspected it with my comparator and it looks great. Now, the proof is in the pudding or drilling as it were. I dusted off my sensitive drill and made some holes in various pieces shop droppings. Spot on size according to the pin gauges! I got so excited I found another brand drill grinder that does up to 1 1/4". It was missing some parts too but they were bought from the maker for a decent price. 
  Now , I am NOT a commercial grinding shop but there are a few folks that bring me things to do and their $$$ help me to enjoy my fun house. And there is no reason to use dull tools around here. 
  PS, the sub-collets are used in the 9/16 main collet of the machine. Now, I'm a gunsmith and always making small screws and parts, so , instead of changing to the proper 5-C  collet in the collet chuck , I just grab the sub collet that works. I have an almost complete set of numbers from #52 to #1, most of the fractions and most of the letters. If I'm  missing one it isn't too much like rocket science to make the little beast. These machines are really easy to use once you get it adjusted and have done a few. I did a few bits for a fellow and coated them with the plastic/oil melted coating and when I delivered them , he took the coating off one as I was making him a ticket. He promptly sliced his thumb wide open and remarked, "wow, it's sharp". I told him it was an extra charge to take them and drill a hole with them to make them less dangerous. He decided I didn't need to do that. I left him with a warning about the others in that coffee can being just as sharp. 
   I do have three of these machines and could sell one if there is any interest but that's for another part of this forum.......
                             Lewis


----------



## Moper361 (Jan 15, 2018)

Giles said:


> Don't really know if this drill sharpening jig is what you are referring to but I have two and they work great.
> Takes some experimenting but I modified on and can actually sharpen a 1/16 bit!
> A few years ago, I received a DD as a gift. It was the model just below the most expensive model and I could never get it to sharpen correctly because of the "vein type collet After placing the bit inside chuck and tightening, I could move the drill out of parrell. To me, this was "mickey mouse" so I returned it.
> I installed a 4 1/2" grinder disc  to my bench grinder and that is what I use.
> ...


Yes thats the type of jig i am refering to Giles
Id be intrested tobtry one of these set up on my grinder .i think it would go well set up on the emery pad wheel that i do not use a lot and can be left set up on the machine .


----------



## Giles (Jan 15, 2018)

Moper361 said:


> Yes thats the type of jig i am refering to Giles
> Id be intrested tobtry one of these set up on my grinder .i think it would go well set up on the emery pad wheel that i do not use a lot and can be left set up on the machine .


This is my setup. Just bought a cheap B&D bench Grinder and dedicated it for this purpose. Works better then when I mounted on my pedicel grinder.


----------



## brino (Jan 15, 2018)

Lee Valley Tools also carries one:
http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=32965&cat=1,43072,43086




I find that it works very well.
-brino


----------



## Moper361 (Jan 15, 2018)

brino said:


> Lee Valley Tools also carries one:
> http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=32965&cat=1,43072,43086
> 
> View attachment 254641
> ...


Thanks brino i can see the logic in these jigs it makes sense .I know there have been comments that they dont sharpen with grind marks 90 degrees to cutting edge and this may cause issues with fatigue in future of drill bit i doubt it would matter for what im doing but this problem could easily be over come just by mounting the jig higher up on the wheel so it cuts on top of the wheel or mount it 90 degrees to how it is mounted now that would eliminate that issue  and would still be sharpening the drill accordingly .i have got my own thoughts for making a jig but for 24 bucks i recon ill give one of these a go as people that use them correctly seem to get good results .I did look at drill doctor but i could not bring myself to pay that for plastic and seems to be mixed results some good some bad


----------



## mcostello (Jan 16, 2018)

I went to a yard sale and bought one for a couplea bucks, wife went alone to another sale and bought one for $2. evidentally They must grow on trees.


----------



## Giles (Jan 16, 2018)

mcostello said:


> I went to a yard sale and bought one for a couplea bucks, wife went alone to another sale and bought one for $2. evidentally They must grow on trees.


I think I bought both mine, that were new old stock, off eBay. I believe one was 12.00 and the other was 15.00
You did well if they are in usable shape.
As I stated, I modified one to enable sharpening of 1/16 bits.
I had to devise a spacer to extend length of bit and also had to bake a smaller flute locator tang.
It is much smarter to just buy the smaller bits, like 3/16 and smaller, instead of sharpening them


----------



## Dredb (Jan 21, 2018)

A British company used to produce the Reliance drill grinding jig. Similar in style to the one illustrated above but a world away in quality. Cast iron construction, they were made in 3 sizes to sharpen drills up to 2" diameter. Easy to set up and use, they sharpen drills like new. They were expensive when new. If you see a used one advertised, buy it. You will like it a lot.


----------



## Moper361 (Jan 21, 2018)

Dredb said:


> A British company used to produce the Reliance drill grinding jig. Similar in style to the one illustrated above but a world away in quality. Cast iron construction, they were made in 3 sizes to sharpen drills up to 2" diameter. Easy to set up and use, they sharpen drills like new. They were expensive when new. If you see a used one advertised, buy it. You will like it a lot.


Keeping my eyes open im away at work just now so keen to do a  it of o line shopping whilst i cant go machining Thats problem with not to much to do at work onli e shopping gets carried away lolol


----------



## Moper361 (Jan 25, 2018)

projectnut said:


> I have no experience with the Craftsman model, but I have had a Drill Doctor 750 Classic since they came out over 25 years ago.  It worked fine for the first 1,000 or so drill bits, but it takes some real finesse to do a goo job on the smaller sizes these days.  I bought it back in the early 1990's when I was doing quite a bit of commercial work.  At that time I was sharpening 50 or so bits per month.
> 
> I was originally doing them by hand, but it became so time consuming it cut into the time I needed to be making parts.  Later I started sending them out, but being a small shop I was always at the bottom of the list.  Sometimes it took several weeks to get a batch back.  Then I bought a surplus Black Diamond sharpener from the place I worked.  It was a great machine, but unfortunately someone else liked it more than I did.  It was stolen only a few months after I purchased it.
> 
> ...


Beer tends to ease the frustration at times thats why i drink plenty of it


----------



## Moper361 (Feb 17, 2018)

Well I'm back home now from work and whilst I was away I ordered a cheap Woodstock drill sharpening jig similar to the craftsman jig .
I thought I would clamp it to my grinder table to Italian the sanding Disc part and glued a new peice of emery to the wheel .I just set the jig up using a g clamp to do a few tests as I've never used one before after a couple of ettempts to set the jig up I'm very very surprised at the results for a cheap alternative for sharpening drills .It seems to do a pretty good job and once you have sharpened a couple of bits it's easy to get the feel of and set up.The emery wheel seems to hold the ware quite well as I ended up sharpening 13mm all the way down to 5.5mm in half mm increments in no time flat .i did test runs on bits along the way drilling through 3/4 steel plate and they cut well just like they were new .
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
g


----------



## rock_breaker (Feb 17, 2018)

Interesting moper386
After getting my grinding machine set up I asked Enco about a drill bit attachment  for the machine. I got back a picture and a quote on the "Craftsman" style of holder, so already having one I applied the 9/16" wrench and relocated it to the current position.
As has been said a  satisfactory job can be  accomplished, I have used the tool for about 30 years now. Hopefully the emery will last a long time.


----------



## ebolton (Feb 17, 2018)

I inherited the Craftsman grinder jig version from my dad. It was basically unused. I also inherited an ancient Craftsman electrical drill sharpener from my father-in-law. I'm not totally a fan of either one of them, but the electric sharpener seems to work OK on smaller size conventional bits. It's quick and easy. The jig is more useful for larger, conventionally pointed bits. It seems so many of my bits have unusual points on them these days, I'm not using either one of them much at all.

-Ed


----------

